

If you haven't pushed it to revision control, it doesn't exist - edward
http://yakking.branchable.com/posts/truism-3-if-you-havent-pushed-it/

======
dalke
Minor historical point. SCCS dates from 1972 and was first written for the IBM
370 and then for Unix on the PDP 11. See [http://basepath.com/aup/talks/SCCS-
Slideshow.pdf](http://basepath.com/aup/talks/SCCS-Slideshow.pdf) .

Tar didn't come out until years later, so the text:

> A long long time ago, in the dim and distant past, revision control
> consisted entirely of making a tarball of your code tree from time to time
> and calling that "releases". We passed from there to "local" revision
> control such as RCS and SCCS and from there to ways to collaborate with
> tools like CVS and thence to SVN, TLA, BZR, git etc.

reflects a personal history of "we" rather than a global one.

For what it's worth, some of my code has been published in books and
magazines, so it does exist in the sense the author means, even though it
wasn't in revision control.

